
Bowser – The World’s First WebRTC-Enabled Mobile Browser - cleverjake
https://labs.ericsson.com/blog/bowser-the-world-s-first-webrtc-enabled-mobile-browser
======
bkardell
While I appreciate the enthusiasm, I dislike the idea that they are putting
out yet another browser featuring an older version of an early/unfinished
draft.

~~~
cleverjake
I think it is cool for the ability to allow for demos. I don't think anyone is
pushing it as a full replacement for all users browsers, but you need a way to
show off new and shiny.

